# Mint dug ceramic insulator



## JGUIS (Jul 8, 2006)

Alright insulator experts, I found one I've never seen before.  It was dug out of a farm dump with nothing in it post 1945.  The only thing on it is a letter B on the crown.  Hurry and tell me it's worth $ 1.50. []


----------



## JGUIS (Jul 8, 2006)

A little closer.  Not a chip, scratch, or anything.  Closest thing is a bursted glaze bubble at the base where glaze stops.  And yes, it has threads inside.


----------



## JGUIS (Jul 8, 2006)

I also found this salt shaker.  Too bad most of the gold is gone.  Any ideas on age or maker?


----------



## wvhillbilly (Jul 8, 2006)

Nice lookin stuff the insulators worth about $1.50 []jk


----------



## Bixel (Jul 8, 2006)

OK, its not worth 1.50. I would say probably about 5 bucks or so. Those are nice little pieces. Porcelain insulator do not bring anything even close to what glass ones do. The very high end of porcelain is about 1000 dollars or so( some can go higher for a very rare piece), while glass can go to 20,000+.


----------



## JGUIS (Jul 9, 2006)

That's cool.  Who was the manufacturer?  I'm bound and determined to find at least one of the insulators that were made here back in the day.  I guess they bring decent $.  An older guy I talked to today told me about a building for rent that has an attic full of insulators like the pic.  I wonder if there's enough to cover the first months rent?  []


----------



## JGUIS (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm second guessing that as being a salt shaker, and leaning towards some kind of womens powder.  The holes in the top are huge, and the top was gold.  Salt and gold don't usually do too good together, and it would take some practice to avoid drowning your food with salt.


----------



## Bixel (Jul 9, 2006)

The maker of that insulator is Ohio Brass. Thats what the large O araound the B stands for. They started making insulators about 1910 or so. You say you want to find one of the insulators that was made in your area? Do you know the name of the glass company, and I could probably help you with that.


----------



## JGUIS (Jul 9, 2006)

That would be this one.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






    This large and thriving enterprise
 of New Lexington began business in
 1903, and since that time has been re--
 garded as one of our leading indus-
 tries. The company is engaged in the
 manufacture of high potential insula-
 tors for the transmission of great
 power. Since its operation the com-
 pany has equipped with insulators
 some of the largest power plants in
 the United States and Canada. Among
 these may be mentioned the Niagara
 and Lock Port Power Plant, after all
 other companies had failed to produce
insulators of the required electrical and
 mechanical strength.   Also the Ni-
 agara Power Plant on the Canadian
 Side.   It has furnished more in-
 sulators to the Pacific Coast Power
 Plants  than   all   its   competitors.
 Abundant testimonials attest that the
 insulators manufactured by this com-
 pany are the best that can be produced
 at the present state of the art. The
 process of making is a secret, and the
 material is composed of a special clay,
 combined with clays from other States.
      The projectors and owners are all
local men noted for their business abil-
 ity and acumen. The Board of Di-
 rectors is composed of: A. Bringard-
 ner, Asbery Garlinger, Dr. G. S.
 Courtright, Judge Maurice H. Dona-
 hue, and Dr. J. G. McDougal. Judge
 Donahue is president and Mr. T. J.
 Weiland secretary and treasurer. Mr.
 Guy G. Jackson is the electrical en-
 gineer and manager of the sales de-
 partment.   Mr. Brown is foreman.
 The works are kept running most of
 the time, and afford profitable em-
 ployment to a large number of our
 people


----------



## capsoda (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey Josh, It's probable the pepper shaker of a set.


----------



## Bixel (Jul 9, 2006)

I should have clued in when I read your town name, but didnt. The New Lexington Porcelain company was an early porcelain insulator company. Very little is known about the company or its insulators. The factory opened in 1903 I believe. I think only about 25 insulators are known with the "NL" marking on them. I know they made insulators with some other markings, but those are rare too. Alot of stuff is "suspected", but since alot of porcelain insulators have no marking, it is impossible to tell who made them.


----------



## JGUIS (Jul 10, 2006)

So I should be looking for an industrial building built shortly after 1903?  Maybe I'll do some checking around the old where the old insulator factory was.


----------



## Bixel (Jul 11, 2006)

Here is a very good page on the history of the company.

http://www.r-infinity.com/New%20Lexington/index.htm

 Thanks


----------



## JGUIS (Jul 12, 2006)

Very cool!  I'm still trying to figure out where the place was.  This town isn't very big, and there's only 2 sets of train tracks.  I have an idea for its location, but if I'm right, there's now a BP refueling station there.  I'll keep you posted.


----------



## downeastdigger (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm pretty sure that isn't a salt shaker but a hatpin holder


----------



## capsoda (Aug 11, 2006)

If it is a hatpin holder the bottom will be solid. A salt shaker will have a fill hole. Here is one the wife dug thats the same style but different pattern.


----------



## JGUIS (Aug 11, 2006)

It has a fill hole, maybe 1/2" in diameter or so. That's a nice busy pattern on yours Warren.[]


----------

